# Methanol spraying even at idle



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Hello my name is Neil and I run the Snow Performance Stage II setup in my MKIV s/ced 2.0. I have recently changed the location of the nozzel from before the throttle body in the intake now to the side of the manifold of the supercharger after the rotors. The issue I am currently having is that even when the controller settings are adjusted so that their should be no spraying, the level in my tank is still going down. Is it possible that the vaccum from the manifold is pulling the methanol out instead of the pump being activated by the controller? 

I am at a loss. I've troubleshot the pump and controller and both are working perfectly, but as soon as I put the hose into the nozzle on the side of the manifold my level just rockets down. :banghead: 

Help! 

Thanks


----------



## naemcivic (Aug 22, 2010)

yup, there might be siphoning. you would need an upgraded solenoid to prevent siphoning for mounting either the nozzle after the TB or a trunk mounting reservoir setup.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

You are definitely siphoning. You have moved the nozzle to an area that sees vacuum at idle and cruising.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I ordered a check valve from devils own. Apparently it comes standard with their kits, but does not with Snow's... 

Car boogies even without meth though! :thumbup:


----------



## IHookItUuup (Aug 6, 2008)

I had a similar problem where meth was leaking into the intake even when the car was off. This was a result of the reservoir being located higher than meth injector. I experienced this even with the Devils Own Check valve installed. I installed the solenoid and have not experienced any problems since. Had I not addressed this immediately I probably would have hydrolocked my motor.


----------



## naemcivic (Aug 22, 2010)

^^+1 on that. just get the solenoid upgrade and save our self some headache and potential water lock to your motor.


----------

